# Background Screenings



## LisaSOLO (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello-I have a question about background screenings. It is my understanding that National or Regional companies when you are placed on the vendor list you have to have a background screenings completed. Which is fine-however the question would be-doesn't that make you a employee not a 1099 ? and the second part is, I had a company tell me the cost was $127.00 for the background screening process. Now I am new to this side of the business but I have been in HR Management forever-and I have never seen this pricing even for some extensive screenings... Any input on this is greatly appreciated.. as a new company just want to make sure I ask questions before I get taken.. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HIOHR (Jul 10, 2015)

*Expensive*

I recently added a new contract to my field services and had to pay for my own background screening. It cost $25, so I think the one you are being asked to so is very expensive.
As far as the employee because you are being screened, I am not sure about the legalities, but a lot of companies require their vendors to complete a background check before they can work on a contract.

Good luck...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

127.00 is way beyond the industry standards, if you plan on working in this industry whether its Inspection, REO, P&P i would recommend you get a Aspen Grove Account. If The company you are applying for doesn't accept the aspen grove ID then they are making some serious money of your ID check. 

Aspen Grove is now the industry standard and applies to all service companies and if they don't they are most likely a shady outfit.

http://www.aspengrovesolutions.com/vendor-management-and-compliance 

https://irecord.aspengrove.net/Library/Security/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/default.aspx

With a Aspen Grove account you can work with anyone, pay a 1 time fee and just renew each year. But its the standard regardless what you are told. 

Zuse


----------



## LisaSOLO (Jun 11, 2015)

*Background Screening-True Assets*

Thank you for the information. I went back and looked at the information again. It sure says 127.00 annually by a third party background company.. The name of the company is True Assets Property Preservation and Inspections. I don't think they are national-but how they are getting away with charging this is crazy...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2365&highlight=True+Assets

Do some searches on true butt heads.. above is just one of the threads you will find on this site. 

Good luck and best wishes and have a "great weekend"

Zuse


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Apsen Grove with most any company? Last I knew, not that long ago the almighty Safeguard did not take Aspen...then again, like Zuse just said, "they are most likely a shady outfit".:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At $127, they are likely making money off the BC. It's just another small revenue stream for them, and it doesn't matter if they send you a single work order.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

True Assets lost their P&P with NFR recently and they are in trouble at a few others. They promise the clients they can and will do anything then they go try and hire subs to do the work. The subs don't like not getting paid so they quit and True Assets ends up losing clients. 

Why would anyone work for True Assets? Why would anyone be stupid enough to pay $127.00 to work for them. That's like 10 grass cuts for what they pay.


----------



## LisaSOLO (Jun 11, 2015)

*Great information...*

Thank you for the awesome information... Greatly appreciate the feedback. All have a great weekend! :thumbup:


----------

